# ❤ Happy 12th Birthday Nikki ❤



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday to a very special girl, we love you Nikki! 🥰


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday! Love that spot on her head


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations! I wish I age as well as she does.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

A lovely Birthday present. Did she choose those herself? Some folks let their dogs do that. 
Happy day beautiful girl.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone, she had a good day. 

*car2ner:* I ordered these from Chewy, she has so many toys but only plays with certain ones. Her absolute favorite is her basketball, she's getting a new one for Christmas


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww, what a lovely girl! Love the diamond on her forehead and the white paws!🥰


----------



## rocknrobin76 (Oct 28, 2021)

Heidigsd said:


> Happy Birthday to a very special girl, we love you Nikki! 🥰
> View attachment 580537


Happy Birthday Mama's


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

She looks beautiful! Happy Birthday, Nikki!)


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Nikki. You look lovely.


----------



## lilianna (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy birthday Nikki. A relatively older member of the forum. I hope you stay healthy and smart. A very beautiful girl


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

AND A NEW BALL- BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------

